# Mouse Tail Coffee - Canada Water



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

I was making a rare working appearance in London, I was driving in and around Canary Wharf, pulled up and consulted my trusty London coffee app, I had a few options around Canary Wharf, but due to the ridiculous parking charges I clocked Mouse Tail outside Canada Water and I knew I could park for free in the Surrey Quays shopping complex.

My first impression was the cute little three wheeler van type thing, I rocked up to noticed no menu, the guy said we can make you whatever you like, "cool, I'll have a flat white please" The coffee is really really good, smooth and dreamy, certainly perked my lunch break up, noticed a few cakey things which looked nice too, will definitely head back here, good spot to take a lunch break.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Taylor st baristas is not bad round there too


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Taylor st baristas is not bad round there too


Anywhere to park around there Jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Probably just the parking for the shopping centre. Didn't have a car in London so parking was never really a consideration


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah Taylor St also there...I have quite enjoyed my visits to Mousetail (usually in their other haunts in Canada Water and Peckham). In Canada Water they are the only coffee option for miles. They are using Horsham Coffee Roasters and doing a decent job. The muffins there are some of the best in London - especially the savoury ones.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

philwbass said:


> Yeah Taylor St also there...I have quite enjoyed my visits to Mousetail (usually in their other haunts in Canada Water and Peckham). In Canada Water they are the only coffee option for miles. They are using Horsham Coffee Roasters and doing a decent job. The muffins there are some of the best in London - especially the savoury ones.


I liked it Phil, next time I will hit the muffins up. Need to sample more in London. You guys going to the Ozone thing in December?


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

Mouse Tail also have a VW camper outside the Museum in Docklands (Canary Wharf) run by a very friendly guy.


----------

